
Coronavirus researcher shot dead in the US - scared2
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/researcher-verge-making-very-significant-coronavirus-findings-shot-death-n1200896
======
bichiliad
The fact that this has the word "Coronavirus" in the title feels like an
inappropriate attention-grab here. Something truly terrible happened to a
post-doc researcher. The title makes it sound like some sort of conspiracy is
at play.

~~~
happytoexplain
If true, I'd say "a medical researcher said to be on the 'verge of making very
significant' coronavirus findings" being murdered makes the headline totally
appropriate. I understand that the mind leans inevitably toward the question
"was the murder related", making the headline seem like it's implying an
inappropriate theory, but I just don't see another way of wording the headline
any more neutrally, and I think it would be ridiculous to remove a relevant
description from the headline just to avoid that inevitable thought.

